
U.S. health agency under cyberattack during coronavirus response - thomk
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2020/03/16/us-health-agency-cyberattacked-during-coronavirus-crisis-report/5057453002/
======
AnimalMuppet
That comes very close to being an act of war.

